# Henry and Baloo - Intrepid Travelers



## SifuPhil (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice little article about Henry and Baloo, a dog/cat team that travels with their owners around Colorado and have gained a huge social media following.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Apr 8, 2018)

Wonderful story...
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 8, 2018)

Love reading stuff like this....two abandoned animals finding a forever home and earning their own travel miles.

I have always brought my cats along on travels but the most we have done is about 400 miles.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow ........ my heart is melting !!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2018)

I just *adored* this story and all the nice photos. Thank you Phil!


----------



## jujube (Apr 9, 2018)

Love the picture....Henry and the "Cat Hat"


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2018)

jujube said:


> Love the picture....Henry and the "Cat Hat"



LOL!

Sort of like Daniel Boone with his coonskin cap.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 9, 2018)

Cool story, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2018)

Loved the story & pics!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 11, 2018)

This is adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------

